# Conversion of same sex uniao estavel to marriage



## berandboy

Hi

I am living in Rio, and in a civil union and also have my residency RNE card. However, I have read recently that it can be converted to a marriage by a taking documents and 2 witnesses to register our intent, and have it converted. I cannot find definitive guidance on the documents required except birth certificate verified by Brazilian consulates in home countries of foreigners, which I have.

has anyone carried out the procedure to date, and can you advise on documents and process please.

Many Thanks


----------



## debzor

berandboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I am living in Rio, and in a civil union and also have my residency RNE card. However, I have read recently that it can be converted to a marriage by a taking documents and 2 witnesses to register our intent, and have it converted. I cannot find definitive guidance on the documents required except birth certificate verified by Brazilian consulates in home countries of foreigners, which I have.
> 
> has anyone carried out the procedure to date, and can you advise on documents and process please.
> 
> Many Thanks


I have a couple of US friends who did do this, but they retained a local attorney to do the work as it was quite complicated. Maybe you could do the same?


----------



## nasrundin

You need to go to a your local notes (cartório civil) and ask what the documents they request, it normally depends on every notes. I did the conversion and you'll need:

a) Certificate of non impediment - if you are in Brazil you can make a public declaration of civil status at the notes (Cartório de notas)
b) Birth certificate legalized (apostilled) & translated
c) A simple copy of your RNE & Passport

You will need to schedule the wedding and then after 30 days you will be able to ahve your wedding. If you choose to have your civil partnership converted to marriage, there will be no judge to ask you the question, they just issue the certificate. If you choose not to convert it and just get the exactly same wedding certificate, there will be a judge asking you question (do you want to marry...).


----------

